# جامعات مصر الخاصه



## مؤيد التايكر (31 يوليو 2007)

أريد أن أعرف هل توجد جامعات خاصه للهندسة الأدوات الطبيه في مصر. 
الرجاء لم يعرف أن يكتب اسم الجامعه ورقم تلفونها واذا يعرف أقساطها كمان ممتاز .
وجزيل الشكر لمن يخدمني بهذا .
أرجوا المساعده بسرعه ...............


----------



## القائد العام (1 أغسطس 2007)

جامعه 6 اكتوبر خش على جوجل واكتب جامعه 6 اكتوبر وحتلاقى التفاصيل........... موفق بازن الله


----------



## biogenious (1 أغسطس 2007)

(أكادميه الشروق) يوجد بها تخصص هندسه طبيه وانا خريج دفعه 2007 
والقسم بصراحه فيه من الامكانيات الماديه والبشريه اللى تمكنك من المستوى المحترم اللى يناسب سوق العمل (أخوك شريف)


----------



## TO BE (2 أغسطس 2007)

وفى كمان فى جامعة المستقبل وجامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا


----------



## medoaa644 (3 أغسطس 2007)

أكاديميه الشروق 

موقع الويب الخاص ب أكاديميه الشروق

http://www.elshoroukacademy.edu.eg


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور للجميع الذي أفادوني بذلك ........


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أغسطس 2007)

لقد وجدت جامعة حلوان فما رأيكم............


----------



## م/احمد سالم الدوله (9 أغسطس 2007)

*يا جماعه*

جامعه حلوان دي جامعه حكوميـــه 

ليست جامعه خاصه








انا بالنسبه الي معرفتي 
اكاديميه الشروق هي الافضل وخرجيها ميه ميه 
:70: ال***** غيرمقبول رجاءا


----------



## wika (10 أغسطس 2007)

طبعا أكاديمية الشروق

رقم تلفون غير مسموح ادراجه رجاءا حسب شروط التسجيل .

:20:


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

فى حاجة فى جامعة القاهرة اسمها نظام الساعات المعتمدة بس مش عارفة هيفتحوها للهندسة الطبية
للتفاصيل
www.eng.cu.edu.eg


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للجميع .......
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ولهان شوفتك (11 أغسطس 2007)

عند المعهد التكنولوجي العالي في العاشر من رمضان


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (28 أغسطس 2007)

ولهان شوفتك مافهمت عليك .......
وشكرا على مروركم


----------



## midos (28 أغسطس 2007)

المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان وفروعة فرع أكتوبر والمنيا

يعد أفضل حاجة خاصة في مصر

ويعد بعد القاهرة وعين شمس من حيث المركز حيث الفارق هو انه خاص فقط

www.hti.edu.eg


----------



## TO BE (7 سبتمبر 2007)

bisa قال:


> فى حاجة فى جامعة القاهرة اسمها نظام الساعات المعتمدة بس مش عارفة هيفتحوها للهندسة الطبية
> للتفاصيل
> www.eng.cu.edu.eg



للاسف نظام الساعات المعتمدة مش مفتوح للهندسة الطبية .
اعتقد انة مفتوح للهندسة المدنية وهندسة اتصالات فقط .


----------



## أحمد أسامه السيد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أنصحك بأكاديمية الشروق لأن فيها من الإمكانيات اللي تخليك مهندس محترم 

وتتخرج على الشغل على طووووووووووول


----------



## م/حسام (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى 
إن كنت ترغب فى تعلم الهندسة الطبية كى تصبح مهندس كفء للعمل
فمن وجهة نظرى ان كل ماذكر سواء جامعة القاهرة او الشروق او غيرهما ذو كورس تعليمي ممتاز
ولكنك يجب ان تهتم بالدراسة - والتى ليست على مستوى الكلية فقط - 
كالتدريب الصيفي ( التدريب فى الشركات أو المستشفيات ) أوالكورسات ( لغات البرمجة )
وفقك الله إلى مايحب ويرضاه


----------



## Liberty Spirit (1 نوفمبر 2007)

عزيزي أفضل جامعه خاصة في مصر تدرس الهندسة الطبية 
هي جامعه مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ومدة الدراسة 5 سنوات أو 200 ساعه معتمدة بالإضافة إلى 300 ساعه تدريب عملية توفرها لك الجامعه مع شركات خاصة في الأجهزة الطبية ..

رسوم هذه الجامعه للطالب المصري ما بعرف بالضبط
بس للطالب الوافد هي 2000$ في الفصل
وبتاخد شهادة معتمدة ورسمية وأيضا معادلة من جامعه القاهرة 
www.must.edu.eg
ولأي معلومات تانية أو أي مساعده في القبول أنا جاهز وهاد رقمي لو كنت وافد مرحبا بك ..
0020129944259
وللعلم هذه هي الجامعه المفضلة للوافدين ورح تلاقي أنه الأغلبية من طلابها هم وافدون


----------



## hazemallush (9 نوفمبر 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuu
Hazem


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (12 نوفمبر 2007)

طيب يا بشمهندسين أنا طالب بهندسة عين شمس وعايز أحول جامعة القاهرة لأتخصص أجهزة طبية
فما هو نظامة من سنة أولى تخصص
ولا هو جزء من كهربا كما أعتقد من سنة تانية كهربا


----------



## مصعب السروي (3 يناير 2008)

*اكاديمية الشروق 
بها قسم للهندسة الحيوية الطبية والمنظومات 
ويضم اعضاء هيئة تدريس علي اعلي مستوي 
من اكبر الجامعات في مصر 
ونظام المواد والمحاضرات طبقا للائحة جامعة القاهرة 
ينظم القسم دورات تدريبية في الصيف ويتعاقد مع شركات كبري للقيام بدورات اضافية في السنة الدراسية علي الاجهزة *


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (12 فبراير 2008)

بعد مقارنتي البسيطة في سوق العمل بين الخريجين في الهندسة الطبية وجدت التالي
1- المعهد العاشر من رمضان (المركز الاول)
2- اكاديمية الشروق لما فيها من دكاترة من بلاد اوربية كانجلترا وامريكا 
3-جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
4-(رابعا وللاسف) جامعة القاهرة و6 اكتوبر
5-حلوان 
هؤلاء ما عاصرتهم ولا تاخذ راي نهائي فعادتا يشغر الخريج انة تخرج من افضل مكان في الدنيا
(انا خريج الشروق) واستطيع ان اثبت لك من انها افضل مكان ولكني وضعتها فيالمركز الثاني لاني اعتقد بان العاشر يلاقوا من التدريب ما هو اكثر وليس افضل


----------



## mmaee87 (14 فبراير 2008)

midos قال:


> المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان وفروعة فرع أكتوبر والمنيا
> 
> يعد أفضل حاجة خاصة في مصر
> 
> ...




عين شمس مفيهاش طبية أصلا.


----------



## aeooby (23 فبراير 2008)

الخوة من مصر نريد مساعدتكم 
نريد ماجستير هندسة طبية اي من الجامات اللي ذكرتوها فيها ماجستير هندسة طبية؟؟


----------



## aeooby (26 فبراير 2008)

ماذا عن الماجستير هل ماهي الجامعات التي يوجد فيها ماجستير 
اذا احد يساعدنا من الاخوان او المشرفين


----------



## موكشا (28 فبراير 2008)

_أكاديميه الشروق من رأى هى الى هتفيدك أنا فيها وفى قسم طبيه سير على بركه الله_


----------



## حورس ميديكال (5 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

midos قال:


> المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان وفروعة فرع أكتوبر والمنيا
> 
> يعد أفضل حاجة خاصة في مصر
> 
> ...



بالفعل هو افضل شهادة بالهندسة الطبية
ويعتبر افضل من لفاهرة من حيث ان تدريبه اجباري ويعمل بنظام السعات المحدودة
حيث ان عين شمس لايوجد بها هذا التخصص


----------

